# Rebote 18"



## garrad (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola amigos, del foro, primero que nada espero que anden bien y me surgio una duda espero me puedan ayudar, antes que nada pienso comprar un rebote de 18 pulgadas enfibrado hecho de tryplay de 18 les dejo las imagenes
http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/img?s=MLM&f=48393614_9396.jpg&v=O
http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/img?s=MLM&f=48393614_8381.jpg&v=O
http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/jm/img?s=MLM&f=48393614_2598.jpg&v=O

Me lo recomiendan?, si lo compro que bocina le puedo meter (mencionen la marca) para que se escuche bien no quiero que se escuche muy fuerte y que solo suene a lo loco quiero fidelidad. no cuento con mucho dinero aprox con 270 dolares o 3000 pesos mexicanos yo soy de Mexico, a su vez que amplificador me recomiendan para este rebote de 18" y un par de medios de 150 watts rms? 
Cabe mencionar que comienzo apenas en esto para empezar no quisiera algo tan caro.
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2010)

Si buscas fidelidad, ese *no* es el gabinete adecuado.
Esos gabinetes se diseñan para conseguir altos niveles de SPL en ciertas frecuencias pero no cubren de forma pareja todo el espectro de audio de baja frecuencia.

Si quieres fidelidad, te aconsejo un gabinete de compresión, o un Bass-Reflex de 2 modos de sintonia, conseguirás una respuesta a la frecuencia mucho más plana.


----------



## garrad (Jun 20, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta, bueno y en dado caso si adquiero este cajon que bocina me recomiendas, eh visto que las eminence son buenas que me puedes decir tampoco pido algo tan caro como cerwin vega. gracias. Si me puedes mencionar algun amplificador para levantar el bafle y mis 2 medios te lo agradesco.


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 20, 2010)

Si lo que estas buscando son graves claros, te recomiendo alguna caja sealed, las bass reflex poseen delay , en mi caso, consegui muy buenos graves con dos subwoofers de car audio de 15 pulgadas en cajas sealed, los sub son de tipo muy economico, pero el sonido es realmente visceral, los graves son rapidos, las contras que tenes con esta configuracion es que comen mucha potencia, en mi caso los subs estan alimentados por un pote Gemini que entrega 250+250 sobre 4 ohms, la presion sonora es alta pero no te matan, este tipo de configuracion es facilmente equalizable, por tener un pendiente muy predecible, y con una Linkwtz-Riley llega perfectamente hasta 25 HZ, la bajada en frecuencia esta practicamente definida por el X-max del parlante, cuanto mas alta sea mas bajo van a llegar mas potencia va a comer, pero mas alta va a ser la excursion del cono.
Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola, esta es para FOGONAZO, veras, yo quiero armarme dos bafles como los de el primer mensaje, ya tengo los planos, los adjunto.
Quiero alimentar dos woofers de 18" pero con 100wrms a 8Ω, estos bafles si me convienen no???
Los pienso usarr en mi cuarto y cuando aya fiestas en el patio


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 29, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola, esta es para FOGONAZO, veras, yo quiero armarme dos bafles como los de el primer mensaje, ya tengo los planos, los adjunto.
> Quiero alimentar dos woofers de 18" pero con 100wrms a 8Ω, estos bafles si me convienen no???
> Los pienso usarr en mi cuarto y cuando aya fiestas en el patio



esa cabina es para refuerzo de audio, no es lo adecuado para tenerla en el cuarto y tampoco te va dar buenos resultados con 100w


----------



## garrad (Nov 29, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> esa cabina es para refuerzo de audio, no es lo adecuado para tenerla en el cuarto y tampoco te va dar buenos resultados con 100w



Citando a aldemar yo tengo uno en mi recamara ese miusmo de la foto de arriba me saliod en 190 dolares E.U aprox. que poder me recomiendas es una bocina vikson de 18 de 600 watts rms a 8 omhs tengo un par de medios de 150 rms de 15


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 29, 2010)

el amplificador debe ser mas potente que los parlantes para que trabaje fresco pero no hay que excederse con el volumen un amplificador de 700w en 8 honm por canal estaria  bien y tendrias que balancear el canal de los medios para no saturarlo 
saludos


----------



## garrad (Nov 29, 2010)

aldemarar dijo:


> el amplificador debe ser mas potente que los parlantes para que trabaje fresco pero no hay que excederse con el volumen un amplificador de 700w en 8 honm por canal estaria  bien y tendrias que balancear el canal de los medios para no saturarlo
> saludos



Alguna marca que me recomiendes?


----------



## aldemarar (Nov 29, 2010)

bueno no tengo mucha experiencia con amplificadores originales ya que yo construyo los mios pero busca los mas usados en tu pais por haca se usa mucho qsc pero hay algunos clones mas economicos que te pueden servir si no tienes mucho presupuesto como american audio, veriyer,sound barrier,spain,ect


----------

